# second lens for lumix g5?



## drave199

i am a beginner and want a second lens for the g5 other than the 14-42mm lens it comes with cause i know its a pretty basic one. what would you recommend? 45-150? maybe a zoom lens?

i do like to take pictures outside (landscape and scenery), possibly in low light (for some odd reason, i want to take some good picture of the moon to) if any of that matters. 

any and all suggestions are welcome! 

Also have a budget for $100-$250 which will probably shoot down a lot of them


----------



## brunerww

drave - first, congrats on the new G5!

You're right about budget limiting your choices - at your price point, you are pretty much limited to these system lenses:

Panasonic 45-200mm f4.0-5.6 with OIS, $256 new at Amazon or $193 used at Amazon Warehouse Deals

Sigma 19mm f2.8, $199 new at Amazon or $161 used at Amazon Warehouse Deals

Sigma 30mm f2.8, $149 new at Amazon or $137 used at Amazon Warehouse Deals

If you want to take pictures of the Moon, the 45-200 is your best choice.  Here is a picture of the Moon taken with the earlier model, the Panasonic G3, and the 45-200 (shot by someone else, not me)

I left the $196 Olympus 40-150 off the list because it doesn't have image stabilization, which you will need at long focal lengths because it is not built into the camera.

Hope this is helpful!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## usayit

If you can find one left over at a best buy.... the 45-200mm panasonic is going for $99

Panasonic - 45-200mm f/4.0-5.6 Telephoto Zoom Lens for Panasonic Lumix G Digital Cameras - H-FS045200

Also, the panasonic 14mm can be had for under $200 on ebay.   Lots of people selling them as they came as a kit lens.

Honestly, your needs you specified cannot be totally met by a single lens....


----------



## Ron Evers

usayit said:


> If you can find one left over at a best buy.... the 45-200mm panasonic is going for $99
> 
> Panasonic - 45-200mm f/4.0-5.6 Telephoto Zoom Lens for Panasonic Lumix G Digital Cameras - H-FS045200
> 
> Also, the panasonic 14mm can be had for under $200 on ebay.   Lots of people selling them as they came as a kit lens.
> 
> Honestly, your needs you specified cannot be totally met by a single lens....




Too bad the deal is not available in Canada.  Here are samples shot with the Pana 45-200:


----------



## drave199

usayit said:


> If you can find one left over at a best buy.... the 45-200mm panasonic is going for $99
> 
> Panasonic - 45-200mm f/4.0-5.6 Telephoto Zoom Lens for Panasonic Lumix G Digital Cameras - H-FS045200
> 
> Also, the panasonic 14mm can be had for under $200 on ebay.   Lots of people selling them as they came as a kit lens.
> 
> Honestly, your needs you specified cannot be totally met by a single lens....



yeah unfortunately they are all out!


----------

